# Oh man... how cheap can you go....



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> ED Type Universal Intercooler Effect
> Can't Afford a Turbo? Here's a more Economical Solution! Includes: Intercooler Effect, 2 Pipings, 4 Rubber Adapters, and 8 Hose Clamps. NOTE: NOT FUNCTIONAL, ONLY FOR SHOW. ***** effect (ef'fect) n. : Something that produces a specific impression or supports a general design or intention.













who in gods name would go out and spend $299.00 for an NON-Functional intercooler.. look alike....


make your comments please


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

As Mr. Barnum said... "There's a sucker born every minute..."


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i wouldn't pay $5.00 for it...
I would rather put my altezza lights back on my car


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

what the heck do you say when someone notices it and asks to check your engine?


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

OMG I wonder if they make one for GT-R mustangs????


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I got one more for ya. Turbo sound simulator. $129, I saw it in the back of Super Street. Its set to a certain RPM and engages when it hits...I dunno if its the turbo or if its the blowoff valve...but either way....its pathetic


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> *I got one more for ya. Turbo sound simulator. $129, I saw it in the back of Super Street. Its set to a certain RPM and engages when it hits...I dunno if its the turbo or if its the blowoff valve...but either way....its pathetic *


 yeah, but if you get this and the fake FMIC, then you'll never lose...........maybe even add some NAAWWWWSSSS stickers.................


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

altimate94 said:


> *yeah, but if you get this and the fake FMIC, then you'll never lose...........maybe even add some NAAWWWWSSSS stickers................. *


Oh yea dont forget the High Performance Pedals and Stickers.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

OMFG. Who is that stupid/lame/wannbe/idiot whatever you want to call it that they'd buy that, let alone spend $300 bucks. Idiots.

Can't afford a turbo? Then don't fake it and make your car look cheap. You're going to look like a punk when you try to race that Geo.

Who goes for this shit? 20 year old losers who are trying to impress 14 year old girls? Idiots.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Its like buyin the cover off an amp and the cone out of a woofer to mimic a sound system...


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

does it not come with matching guages?!?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Id buy the Fake intercooler! With the Fake Turbo Sound!

















And then put a whistle tip in my exhaust, and WHOO WHOOOO!

HAHA, this stuff is stupid and anyone who has it should get their license revoked.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

someone has to be buying this crap other wise they wouldn't be making it. anyone seen the speaker box that looks like a nos bottle?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

bazooka bass, and those actually sound pretty good. theyre just dressed up like a nos bottle to hide what is usually a big garish ugly box. thats innovative. this.. well this is crap.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

sno said:


> *someone has to be buying this crap other wise they wouldn't be making it. *


Uhm, not necessarily. They could have made it, and then there just wasnt a demand. That doesnt mean someone if buying them for the company to have them. Just cause something is made doesnt mean there was a demand from people.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

LMAO...oh my god I still can't beleive that there are idiots who would spend so much money on crap like this. Hey if you want to throw your money away just give it to me I need a cat back exhaust.

I love imports and the aftermarket products but when I see crap like this I realize that aftermarket products hit a new low every day.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

talk about all SHOW no go


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Uhm, not necessarily. They could have made it, and then there just wasnt a demand. That doesnt mean someone if buying them for the company to have them. Just cause something is made doesnt mean there was a demand from people. *


no, not necessarily... i just wonder why things like a fake FMIC, a speaker box that looks like a NOS bottle, hub caps that are supposed to look like rims, or fake dual exhaust exist.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

same reason why jack in the box makes "cheesburgers", that are just jumbo jacks with cheese.. and charges just as much.. or the reason every burger costs like 4 bucks, then the value meal is 5... because stupid *** people will pay the extra money, to have there desires fulfilled.. if everyone had everythign there way, then this world would suck.. just learn to live with the optional aftermarket rice there is.. maybe people make movies, like F&TF... they probably had a fake intercooler or 2 in there..


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah thats true. ever notice like 3 out of the 4 supra's you see pics of (they made like 4 copys of the same car) don't even have intercoolers and such. or the eclipse, same thing... here I'll prove it. look at this link and look at the front of the car. no intercooler. look in the engine bay, I see headers, which wouldn't be on a turbocharged car. cheese is all it is. I still liked the movie, don't hate me for it, 3 of the 6 main cars in their crew were nissans (240SX, maxima, and the yellow R33)


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

sno said:


> *i just wonder why things like a fake FMIC, a speaker box that looks like a NOS bottle, hub caps that are supposed to look like rims, or fake dual exhaust exist. *


Fake FMIC- People might like the look, but have no money
NOS bottle- 'Special' sound system, something different, dont want NOS but want that cool looking bottle
HubCabs- look 'pretty cool' (I wouldnt get them) for people who cant afford real rims or dont speak correct english
Dual exhaust- just for show, looks pretty spiffy


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I'm just jealous that i didn't think of it first. For very little cost he's gonna make a nice profit.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

If anyone is considering buying that, I got an idea. I'll take a pic of an IC, go to Kinkos, print it out (life size), and laminate it so the rain won't affect the paper. $10.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *If anyone is considering buying that, I got an idea. I'll take a pic of an IC, go to Kinkos, print it out (life size), and laminate it so the rain won't affect the paper. $10.  *


 lol 
ill take 2, in case i ruin one


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oh, I'll also be printing up an image that will make it look like you have an SR20DET. It will fit in your engine bay and cover your weak GA16


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Oh, I'll also be printing up an image that will make it look like you have an SR20DET. It will fit in your engine bay and cover your weak GA16  *


 what about one for us KA24DE's........


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'll have to measure your engine bay


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

OH YEA, well, I got a full body sticker that makes my 200 look like a Skyline! Only cost $500  :bs:
I swear if I ever see anyone actually try to market something like that, I will personally pull them out of the car and slam the door on their head.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

about the cars on the fast and the furious. I saw on super tuner tv that the reason they have multiple versions of the same car is because each has a different purpose. they have the ones that are kind of modded for performance for the actual race scenes, ones that look good but aren't really that fast for the actors in close-ups ect. and ones that are just hap hazardly smacked together for crash scenes ect. what got me is that the skyline in 2fast 2furious hit .91 on the skid pad and the evo hit .94 aren't skylines close to 1g from the factory?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah thats true superfro86, thats what I heard too. its amazing how much little stuff you notice about that movie if you pay attention. in the garage scene where tran or whatever his name is is making that dude drink oil, he says whats wrong with this (talking about the tegs without engines) then says a couple of SR20 motors would pull a premium during race wars... Like the dude is going to drop a DET into a teg LOL.. oh well off topic I guess, but this thread got me thinkin bout it.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *he says whats wrong with this (talking about the tegs without engines) then says a couple of SR20 motors would pull a premium during race wars... Like the dude is going to drop a DET into a teg LOL*


 yeah, i hate that part..........when i saw it i was like WTF...........


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

im gonna go buy some hubcaps today with the big brake rotors built in. Then i'll be a real racer.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I got rims, I'm gonna cut some rotors out of cardboard a d zip-tie them to the spokes


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

altimate94 said:


> *yeah, i hate that part..........when i saw it i was like WTF........... *


Ha,
I lauged so hard when I heard that, people were like, what the hells up with him, and I just sniffled (after laughing) and didn't say anythign but thought "you wouldn't get it even if I told you", but i told my wife and she said it wasn't funny enough to laugh at.

Seth


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I dont have money to buy an expensive exhaust so ill just weld on some tin can as a muffler tip....has the same effect.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Ha,
> I lauged so hard when I heard that, people were like, what the hells up with him, and I just sniffled (after laughing) and didn't say anythign but thought "you wouldn't get it even if I told you", but i told my wife and she said it wasn't funny enough to laugh at.
> 
> Seth *


  lol


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

i thought that was funny about the fast and the furious. i mean, if they JUST HAVE to do that in order to make ther hondas go faster at race wars, then so be it, but damn, wat Chan, so dumb as to tell the whole world what an idiot he is. "where are they ted, a couple of nissan sr20 engines will pull a premium just two weeks before race wars", Funnier than that, he asks his cousin what weight of oil does he feel like using, "40 weight 50 weight" (his cousin standing right there by the only oil drum in the whole damn scene says "hhhmmmm 40W sounds nice"....hehehehe hahahahahaa LMAO..oh what a funny peice of shit. Ted knew the stupitidy and was trying to hide it from them!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

i dont understand why someone would spend $300 on a fake intercooler.. which gives you shitty ass looks..
blocks air into the radiator and makes you look liek a fool, ontop of throwing away your money... 


can't wait to see Fast and Furious 2 though ha


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> can't wait to see Fast and Furious 2 though ha [/B]


Yea, thell probably try and get honda motors for nissans now. I didnt think anything about it when I heard it in the movie I just kinda laughed a bit and thought it was a biiig goof up. I cant believe how many people I had to threaten to get them to realize that the SR20s are a nissan motor. Its pathetic really. Some people at school were even talkin all big and bad like they were going to put one in their non nissan car. OMG, I let loose in class so many times rantin and ravin at dumb bastards that dont know s**t about imports and try to act like they do. God I hate it when people do s**t like that. Which is why I hate that fake intercooler and turbo simulator. Someone puts that on their car and they think they can step into the import scene and they think their car is fast enough in stock form...its like when someone puts some cheap weak ass full range speakers in their car and calls it a "system" and thinks they are "bumpin". Those people piss me the f**k off, baaad.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

True true...
i have spent over $900 on my "system" and I haven't told anyone about it. Even though I have great sound, deep bass and a decent headunit I don't consider it a soundsystem.

It pisses me off when people like a kid at my work, walks around saying he just got his NEW SoundSystem! He said he could outblast anymone in our company. I laughed and noticed that he just had an SOny HEadUnit and 2.... thats right 2 Pioneer speakers in his Ford Ranger. He said he expects Rocksford Fosgate Subs and Amps....

Its been 4 months and nothin, he is 16 what do you have to spend your money on? Im 16, I know........


just bullshit.. absoultly bullshit


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

My name aint Lethal Audio for nothing. I pretty much punk anyone down that doesnt compete professionally, but I dont go around messin with everyone, I just love car audio. Even my dad gets giddy around my systems. Every time I do something new to my system, he begs me to drive to work and show the others. But here's funny part...for about 3 months, one of my dads workers was braggin and braggin about how loud his 250watt system was. I mean he was all into it "Man my system will bump anything off the road" At the time I had my Bronco (8-12"s 3-Amps and a coupla component systems, all Fosgate 'cept for one Jensen amp. I could rattle the keys of a car sittin at the opposite corner of a red light) Anyways, that guy thought he was on top of everybody till I pulled up and started bumpin the hell of his car...needless to say, he shut up after that. I explained to him, It was ok to say it sounded "good" but too say it "bumps" is a sin. He only had full ranges and a low end Pioneer to power it.
The only way I consider something a system is if it has seperate speakers for lows mids and highs and at least one amp. Full ranges dont count, though, I have heard some that surprised the hell out of me.
Its like when someone sees FatF and buys a civic, puts a wing on it and trys to race someone who has been in the import scene for 5 years....or when some stupid adult thinks their car, truck or van will stomp a modded import. I actually had a "guy" try to race me in his PURPLE minivan with his daughter in it. I guess my car has that look to it, people see a wing and think Im a "street racer". All I have done is a 2" drop, some 17"s an r-1 Racing wing, ram air intake and Hotshot header. I did have air cylnders and nitrous, I never got the NOS put on, I put it down on a fourwheeler before I ever got the chance to have it installed....Anyways, dude never raced the engine and I never looked his way, I just sat at a light bumpin and chillin and this fool takes off like he wanted to race! I sat there for about 5 seconds going OMG I KNOW THAT FOOL AINT DOIN WHAT I THINK HES DOIN! I eased up next to him and for about 4 miles, my friend and I ran along side him with the windows down pointin and laughin at him...I dont think I ever laughed so hard in my life....God some people are just stupid...but they do make for a good laugh. If it wasnt for people buyin all this fake stuff, we wouldnt have too many people left to laugh at. I know I have had a ton of laughs makin fun of all these fakers...I almost look for them now.


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

F&F2 will just make it even more fun! When the first one came out there was a load of new ricers all over and so many thought they could f**k with my car because they we're driving one of the cars like in F&F. LOL it was great smokin those retards. You would think they wouldn't mess with a car that says on the side in big enough letters, "Turbo" and they could hear the turbo spooling up loud. Im really looking forward to the next F&F2 to bring some more fun to the road because im running out of ricers.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, I can't wait to have my 350hp DET setup. I just wanna kill these fuckers in their green civics and riced out integras. It's hilarious when these kids think they have something. 

About F&F2, I plan to see it eventually, but I don't plan to spend any money just to see it. I know I won't see it in the movies and I'm not gonna rent it. Hell, I can wait until it's on HBO or TBS for all I care. Only thing I know, I'm gonna be watching my back and mirrors once that movie comes out. It's gonna be a real bitch on the street when the cops try to pull over every F&F wanna be "street recer". They don't care if I've never seen the movie, they don't care if I don't give a fuck about Vin Diesal. They'll get one look at my white wheels or see my 3" Stromung exhaust tailpipe, they'll be on me like I was going 165 in a 25.


----------



## Nelly17 (Feb 15, 2003)

i saw a 92 integra with that fake FMIC and it looked real from far away. when you get close to it, its like an inch thick and 2 feet long. i asked the about it and he tried to play it off by sayin that it was a turbo motor. so, i look up under the bumper and ask him why the piping doesnt connect to anything. he was stumped... i walked off with a grin on my face.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, I think you solved his vacuum leak


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

ha... you make me laugh


----------



## B13Sentra1992 (Mar 12, 2003)

this whole friggin thread made me laugh, but like someone else said its good to laugh sometimes. and as i read in someones signature and i quote :"some people are like slinkys , they arent good for much ,but it is fun to watch them fall down the stairs.


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

I just cut a section out of my front core support and dropped the radiator and condenser down, Had to get condenser shot peened but it almost looks like a intercooler... ha Ha hahahahahaha haaa ha....


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

anyone want to explain to me..

whats with the whole Soda/Pop thing going on.. i'm a bit late, but damn.. what the hell?

BTW that fake intercooler is crap.... lol
I was looking online yesterday and I found an air intake, which is mounted and shaped like an front mount intercooler.... just a cold air intake  i'll find a pic


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

can you say honda riceboy aftermarket? hahahaha, i think a real intercooler is like 300 bucks, might as well just run that, and run intake piping through it, then upgrade to turbo later on, than get a 300 dollar non functional piece of shit to put there


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

real intercoolers for a cheap one.. fairly small is about $900 or you can get one from an Volvo/Sabb/Eclipse or somethin for like $80 bux


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Another Autozone performance part!


----------

